# Need Help With Paypal Shopping Cart Opening In New Window



## T4U (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello,

I need help...this is driving me crazy!  I'm currently getting a website up and running. I've decided to use paypal shopping cart. When I copy the button code onto my site pages then test it, paypal opens a new window. I've learned that if I replace "paypal" in the html code with "_self" it will now open in the same tab. But...when I click "continue shopping", it just closes the window completely. How do I get it to stay open and return to my website instead? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That's one of the problems using the PayPal provided shopping cart.

It makes navigation a bit clunky with the new windows opening. I don't think there's a way around it.

That's one of the reasons why I recommend using an actual shopping cart software like cubcart/zencart/oscommerce because it will provide a more streamlines shopping experience that customers are already used to and then the customer just gets transferred to PayPal once it's time to checkout.

Mosts hosts these days have free "one click" installs of popular free shopping cart programs.


----------



## T4U (Oct 30, 2009)

Rodney said:


> That's one of the problems using the PayPal provided shopping cart.
> 
> It makes navigation a bit clunky with the new windows opening. I don't think there's a way around it.
> 
> ...


"Clunky"...yep, that's the word!  After I altered the code and got it to open in the same tab, I was happy until I clicked the continue shopping link. I was hoping that the code could be rewritten to have it just return to my website somehow...but that's beyond my abilities. 
I'm using Fatcow to host so the only option for easy shopping cart is Shopsite. I actually like the way Shopsite works, just wasn't wanting to pay $29.95/month for the upgraded version. The version that comes free with Fatcow only allows 15 products...bummer. ("Bummer"...now that's a _*word*_ that gives away my age.)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Leave Target blank (target="") and it should work.


----------



## T4U (Oct 30, 2009)

splathead said:


> Leave Target blank (target="") and it should work.


I only tested it on one button button but I think that did it!  Clicked "Add To Cart", cart opens in same tab. Clicked "Continue Shopping" and it went back to previous page! Goodbye "Clunky" ! I really appreciate the help! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

T4U said:


> I only tested it on one button button but I think that did it!  Clicked "Add To Cart", cart opens in same tab. Clicked "Continue Shopping" and it went back to previous page! Goodbye "Clunky" ! I really appreciate the help! Thanks!!!!!!


I also use paypal and man it is easy to set up


----------



## T4U (Oct 30, 2009)

theprintshop said:


> I also use paypal and man it is easy to set up


 
Just wondering...Do you use _only_ paypal or do you accept credit cards outside of paypal?


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

T4U said:


> Just wondering...Do you use _only_ paypal or do you accept credit cards outside of paypal?


Not sure what the other person uses, but most people who are just starting out use only PayPal because they avoid the other merchant fees. You can set up PayPal so that people can use PayPal and not need a PayPal account.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

T4U said:


> Just wondering...Do you use _only_ paypal or do you accept credit cards outside of paypal?


We only use paypal for the credit card processing, we don't use the paypal shopping cart. Unless our customers specifically select paypal at checkout, they never realize that they've left our site. 

We also have another merchant account for our mobile credit card processing. It has a virtual terminal as well via web or our smart phones.


----------



## sirslickenstein (Jun 19, 2007)

We have an Ebay store and an online cart/store (auctiva commerce) and I found out that if customers want to use their credit card and you only accept paypal, then they think they have to sign up with paypal and they just want to use their credit card. I had one guy make a big order and refused to even go through Paypal with his credit card. You can use your credit card and not have a paypal account but it is very cumbersome. So he didn't buy. I then started taking credit cards using paypal's Website Payment Pro and customers never know it's paypal, they never leave my site to go to paypals page, and I have had increased sales. What's great is that I have all my payments showing in my paypal account...only 1 place for all payments. You really need to be the customer and go thru your own store's checkout and see how easy or hard it is to spend money. The easier it is...the more sales you get.


----------

